# Was haltet ihr von eigenen Visus mit Hochsprachen?



## Markus (30 Juli 2008)

wir haben bisher neben lauer hauptsächlich mit protool und wincc flex gearbeitet. aktuell läuft ein projekt mit wincc. unsere erwartungen wurden bitter enttäuscht! wincc kann nicht wirklich mehr als wincc-flex, lediglich die c-scripte erlauben mehr freiheiten.

aber wenn ich doch sowieso nur am skripten bin weil die scheiss visu nix kann, wieso nehme ich dann nicht gleich ne hochsprache?

allerdings stelle ich es mir recht aufwendig vor erst mal die ganzen controlls für störmeldearchiv, trenddarstellung, rezepturen,... zu schreiben. oder sehe ich das falsch?

einfacher ginge es damit:

im forum bin ich darauf gestossen, das hört sich nicht übel an: http://www.visiwin.de/software/

kennt ihr noch änliche anbieter?
was haltet ihr davon?

ich spiele auch mit dem gedanken siemens bei den panels rauszuschmeissen und diese visu auf irgendwelchen ce geräten laufen zu lassen...


----------



## vierlagig (30 Juli 2008)

was für liebhaber und bastler bzw. serienmaschinen, da lohnt der entwicklungsaufwand evtl.

pvbrowser wäre noch so ein kandidat ... wobei der schnellstart da nicht wirklich einfach ist ... also vielleicht doch einfach eine hochsprache deiner wahl, libnodave oder AGlink von delta - bekommst du ja beide hier supportet  - und ab gehter 

btw: es muß nicht immer wincc sein (zum glück!), wie wäre es mal mit RSView oder iFix oder intouch


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Juli 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ..im forum bin ich darauf gestossen, das hört sich nicht übel an: http://www.visiwin.de/software/


VisiWin wollte ich mir vor einiger Zeit mal näher ansehen, mein Systemlord hat es leider vereitelt. Irgendwie fehlt mir auch die Zeit, mich nebenbei in ein neues System ein zu arbeiten.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (31 Juli 2008)

*Visu in Hochsprache, warum nicht ..*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr von eigenen Visus mit Hochsprachen?



Da habe ich mich vor ein paar Tagen noch mehrfach dazu geäussert, falls es Dir entgangen ist, hier der Link dazu :

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=21187



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings stelle ich es mir recht aufwendig vor erst mal die ganzen controlls für störmeldearchiv, trenddarstellung, rezepturen,... zu schreiben



Ja, das siehst Du richtig, das ist schon aufwendig. Aber das mache ich halt nur einmal und kann die Controls wiederverwenden. Aber die Controls sind dann so wie ich (b.z.w. der Kunde) es benötigen und nicht den Restriktionen einer fertigen Lösung wie z.B. WinCC oder InTouch unterworfen. Mein Störmeldesystem kann jeder Instandhalter ohne Programmierkenntnisse auf einer Standard Windows Oberfläche konfigurieren.
Für Trenddarstellungen setze ich fertige Komponenten wie z.B. TChart von Steema ein, wenn Rezepturen verlangt werden dann benutze ich gerne Delphi, da brauche ich für Anbindung an eine beliebige Datenbank (egal ob MySQL, MS SQL Server, Oracle, DB2 und andere) nur ein paar Mausklicks.
(Jedenfalls solange der DB-Server sich nicht auf einem gemappten Laufwerk befindet  , nicht wahr lieber Kollege aus den USA  (nur für Insider)).
In WinCC lassen sich zwar Active-X Controls einbinden, aber die funktionieren nur zuverlässig wenn der Ersteller bestimmte, von S...s nicht offengelegten Regeln folgt. Also eher Lotterie ...
Der Einsatz von WinCC ist in vielen Standardfällen durchaus angebracht, sinnvoll und gerechtfertigt, aber sobald man die von der Standard Visu (egal ob WinCC, Intouch o.a.) vorgegebenen Wege verlassen muss, lohnt es sich über eine individuelle Lösung mit einer Hochsprache nachzudenken.
Und natürlich insbesondere bei einer Lösung für eine Standardmaschine des Kunden, die in einiger Stückzahl vertrieben wird. Hier fallen für die Hochsprachenlösung nur einmal Lizenzkosten für Compiler, Tools, Kaufkomponenten, OPC_Server, AGLink etc. an, d.h. mit jeder verkauften Anlage halbieren sich die Investitionskosten dafür. 
Mit Hochsprachenlösungen habe ich auch viele, alte Siemens Visualisierungen wie Coros-LS-C (aus den 90-ern) oder Coros 2000 (aus den 80-ern) und auch z.B. FactoryLink in eine moderne Windows-Visualisierung umgesetzt, da eine WinCC-Lösung einfach zu kostenintensiv war.  
Bei WinCC stört mich besonders die Beschränkung auf *ein* gleichzeitig ausführbares Script, es können nicht mehrere Threads parallel durchgeführt werden. Und wenn die Queue mit den 20 Scripts in der Warteschlange sich verschluckt, weil z.B. die Aktualwerte der Tags über ein ausgelastetes Netzwerk nur schleppend reinkommen, dann gute Nacht und fröhlicher Neustart des WinCC-Rechners. Natürlich ohne aussagekräftige Fehlermeldung oder Debug-Möglichkeit  :s15:.
Gut, man muss berücksichtigen, dass der Grundstein für WinCC bereits Anfang der 90-er Jahre noch unter Windows 3.1 gelegt wurde (Hallo Herr Jahnke, falls Sie hier mitlesen), aber irgendwie ist man mit der Entwicklung trotz enger Zusammenarbeit mit Redmond nicht so richtig hinterhergekommen.
Ob nun Hochsprachenlösung oder WinCC betrachte ich immer individuell nach den Anforderungen des Kunden, das Verhältnis bei mir liegt immer noch bei 50% WinCC gegen 50% Hochsprachenlösung. 
Wobei die Kosten für die Hochsprachenlösung immer deutlich unter den Kosten für WinCC liegen, aber das liegt natürlich auch teilweise an den bereits vorhandenen Werkzeugen, den Preisvorteil kann ich eben an den Kunden weitergeben (ich glaube, T**ls darf man hier nicht schreiben ).
Wobei ich dann auch mal anmerken muss, dass die Hochsprachenlösungen eine Reklamationsquote von 0% haben, auch nach einigen Jahren im 24/7 Betrieb, ich freue mich immer persönlich über derart positive Rückmeldungen.
Bevor das jetzt hier zu langatmig wird und um die Frage von Markus nun mal final zu beantworten : Ich halte sehr viel von Visu-Lösungen in einer Hochsprache, aber das muss man eigentlich von Projekt zu Projekt neu entscheiden ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (31 Juli 2008)

*Dat iss nich nur WinCC*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> btw: es muß nicht immer wincc sein (zum glück!), wie wäre es mal mit RSView oder iFix oder intouch



vl, was ich im obigen Beitrag über WinCC geschrieben habe, gilt natürlich genauso für RSView, iFix oder inTouch ....

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## mst (31 Juli 2008)

Ich habe selber Protool übersprungen und mit WinCCflexible angefangen (war früher nicht in der Branche tätig).

Jetzte haben wir schon etwa 10 Projekte mit AutomationX abgewickelt (Österreichische Firma –  von der Automobilindustrie und Tunnelleittechnik bekannt). Ich habe das SPS Programm geschrieben und die Visu wurde von einem von AutomationX gemacht. Bei den letzten Projekten habe ich mitgearbeitet (da die Firma Ja bei uns um die Ecke ist). Jetzt werde ich komplett Umsteigen.

Das System Ist läuft auf einem Linuxsystem unter Windows und wird nach Inbetriebnahme direkt beim Start hochgefahren ohne den „Explorer“ zu starten, das ist natürlich von den Belastung des Computer schonend.

Die Funktionalität hat mich von Anfang an umgehauen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es in dieser Größenordnung etwas Vergleichbares gibt. 

Themen wie Popup usw. ist kein Problem und viele Sachen die hier im Forum unter WinCC oder Flexible angesprochen werden sind da Standart.

Projektiert wird wie in einer Hochsprache – DB Importieren aus einer AWL Quelle - Es werden Objekte erstellt mit Variblen als Schnittstelle. Diese Objekte können so oft wie notwendig eingefügt werden, es muss nur jedes Mal ein neuer Instanzname vergeben werden. – Anhand diesen werden die Variablen automatisch mit den Namen in den DB zugewiesen.

Es gibt nur Lizenzpunkte und keine Kosten für Zusätze wie Aufzeichnung, SmartService usw…

Es ist sicherlich etwas Einarbeitungsarbeit notwendig, aber ich glaube das es ich Lohnt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Juli 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ....
> einfacher ginge es damit:
> 
> im forum bin ich darauf gestossen, das hört sich nicht übel an: http://www.visiwin.de/software/
> ...


 

Hallo Markus.

Wir haben frueher mit der Firma zusammengearbeitet. Leider haben uns unsere Kunden auf die WinCC-Schiene gedrueckt und wir haben seit laengerem nix mehr mit der Firma unternommen. Die Kontakte bestehen aber noch.Die sind ganz bei uns in der Naehe. Wenn Du mal wieder in GT bist koennen wir mit den Jungs da vor Ort mal einen Termin ausmachen.
Es lohnt sich sicher.


----------



## Flinn (31 Juli 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> wincc kann nicht wirklich mehr als wincc-flex, lediglich die c-scripte erlauben mehr freiheiten.


 
Dann kennst du entweder WinCC Flexbile nicht (was ich nicht glaube) oder du kennst WinCC nicht richtig (was ich eher glaube).

WinCC ist schon ein vernünftiges Produkt:
- Client/Server-Betrieb
- Redundanzpaket
- User-Archive
- Tag Logging mit guter Perfomance (seit V6.0 allerdings erst)
- und und und...

Als Endkunde würde ich immer ein Standard-Produkt wählen, dann gibt es gesichterten Support - über lange Zeit. Wählst Du als Endkunde eine selbstgestrickte Visu, dann bist Du von wenigen Leuten abhängig. Das ist ganz großer Mist. Habe solche Fälle kennengelernt. Da werden jetzt 90%-Lösungen, die Programmierer in die Welt gesetzt haben , die schon lange gekündigt haben, nicht mehr weiter bearbeitet und ersetzt durch solide Standard-Produkte - sei es WinCC, InTouch, Citect, RSView oder sonst was. Immerhin hängt die Produktion davon ab.

Markus: Nichts desto trotz, für eine private Bastellösung, würde ich da auch Interesse daran haben. Aber nicht für mehr.

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Question_mark (1 August 2008)

*Pro und Contra ..*

Hallo,



			
				Flinn schrieb:
			
		

> WinCC ist schon ein vernünftiges Produkt:
> - Client/Server-Betrieb
> - Redundanzpaket
> - User-Archive
> ...



Alles das können andere Produkte auch, und manche sogar noch besser ..
Wobei ich es eigentlich etwas vermessen finde, die WinCC User-Archive als gutes Produkt zu bezeichnen. Das ist, mit Verlaub, nur etwas für die Klospülung, jeder kostenlose Compiler in einer beliebigen Hochsprache kann die Anbindung einer Datenbank effizienter handeln ...
Redundanz ist auch nur eine Frage der Kosten, ich schiebe die betriebsrelevanten Daten der SPS auf den Datenbankserver des Kunden, da ist Datensicherheit und Redundanz sowieso durch die Infrastruktur gewährleistet, ohne weitere Kosten für Redundanzlizenzen.
Wir müssen hier eigentlich unterscheiden, ob der Kunde auf WinCC, Intouch etc. besteht, da er evtl. darauf geschultes Personal hat und darin selber Ergänzungen/Änderungen machen will. Kein Problem für mich...
Der andere Fall ist natürlich, der Kunde will einfach ein funktionales Programm, dass seine Anforderungen an vorgeschriebene Funktionalität über Jahre im 24/7 Betrieb erfüllt, ohne das "Ding" jemals anders zu behandeln als ganz einfach auf den "Start-Button" zu klicken.
Und das lässt sich ganz gut in einer Hochsprache mit individueller Programmierung realisieren, vorausgesetzt man hält sich an gewisse Spielregeln bei der Behandlung von Fehleingaben durch den Anwender. Dann ist die in der Hochsprache erstellte Visu stabiler als eine durch VB-Scripte zum Exitus verurteilte WinCC-Anwendung.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MW (1 August 2008)

Flinn schrieb:


> Als Endkunde würde ich immer ein Standard-Produkt wählen, dann gibt es gesichterten Support - über lange Zeit. Wählst Du als Endkunde eine selbstgestrickte Visu, dann bist Du von wenigen Leuten abhängig. Das ist ganz großer Mist. Habe solche Fälle kennengelernt. Da werden jetzt 90%-Lösungen, die Programmierer in die Welt gesetzt haben , die schon lange gekündigt haben, nicht mehr weiter bearbeitet und ersetzt durch solide Standard-Produkte - sei es WinCC, InTouch, Citect, RSView oder sonst was. Immerhin hängt die Produktion davon ab.


 
Wenn Markus diese selbstgeschriebennen Visu´s an den Kunden liefert haben die doch immer den Support von seiner Firma. Es kommt natürlich auch vor das Firmen wieder von der Bildfläche verschwinden. 
Ich hab bis jetzt aus Endanwendersicht keine Schlechten Erfahrungen damit gemacht, ein Anruf bei der Firma und es wurden die gewünschten Änderungen gemacht bzw. wurde uns gesagt wie wir es selbst machen können.


----------



## vierlagig (1 August 2008)

qm und mw sprechen einen wichtigen punkt an: in wie weit möchte der kunde änderungen vornehmen (dürfen)?

bei uns ist es eben nun mal RSView, seiner zeit noch 32, was dem spaß am visu bauen keinen abbruch tut, geworden und unsere werks- und produktionsleitung erwartet von uns, dass wir änderungen am system vornehmen können. seien es kleine anzeigedinge ála neues ventil irgendwo oder weitergehende änderungen im stile neuer fahrweisen oder parametrierbarkeit... da sollte dann wenigstens der quellcode, in kommentierter und verständlicher form, mitgeliefert werden... bitte


----------



## MW (1 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... da sollte dann wenigstens der quellcode, in kommentierter und verständlicher form, mitgeliefert werden... bitte


 
....was leider nicht (oder nur sehr selten) vorkommt 

schön wäre es aber


----------



## Question_mark (1 August 2008)

*Quellcode gehört dem Kunden*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> da sollte dann wenigstens der quellcode, in kommentierter und verständlicher form, mitgeliefert werden... bitte



Das finde ich eigentlich selbstverständlich, ich liefere grundsätzlich meine Programme in kommentierten Quellcode (egal welche Programmiersprache) aus. Der Kunde hat mich für die Erstellung des Programmes beauftragt und bezahlt, der eigentliche Quellcode gehört dem Kunden (Ich nehme mal hier jetzt den Quellcode evtl. zugekaufter T***s aus, wegen lizenzrechtlicher Bedingungen). 
Ist jedenfalls meine Philosophie, ich bin für eine Leistung bezahlt worden und das daraus entstandene Produkt gehört dem Auftraggeber ...
So einfach kann das Leben sein 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MW (1 August 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Das finde ich eigentlich selbstverständlich, ich liefere grundsätzlich meine Programme in kommentierten Quellcode (egal welche Programmiersprache) aus. Der Kunde hat mich für die Erstellung des Programmes beauftragt und bezahlt, der eigentliche Quellcode gehört dem Kunden (Ich nehme mal hier jetzt den Quellcode evtl. zugekaufter T***s aus, wegen lizenzrechtlicher Bedingungen).
> Ist jedenfalls meine Philosophie, ich bin für eine Leistung bezahlt worden und das daraus entstandene Produkt gehört dem Auftraggeber ...
> So einfach kann das Leben sein


 
Vorbildlich, wäre nur schön wenn andere auch so denken würden


----------



## vierlagig (1 August 2008)

MW schrieb:


> Vorbildlich, wäre nur schön wenn andere auch so denken würden



nun, bei fertigen systemen ist das kein problem, auch wenn die kommentierung ein wenig schleift und man manches mal den bock zum gärtner machen muß ... wobei mir da rsview wesentlich lieber ist als winccflex oder protool, denn vba ist ein mächtiges t**l und auch der aufruf von vb funzt super


----------



## Question_mark (1 August 2008)

*Um mal auf die Frage zurückzukommen ..*

Hallo,

mir ist nur irgendwie aufgefallen, dass der Markus eigentlich eine ganz andere Frage gestellt hat :



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr von eigenen Visus mit Hochsprachen?



Das beinhaltet doch eigentlich nicht WinCC, Intouch, iFix, Rsview, FactoryLink und Konsorten, sondern eine Visu, die wirklich in einer Hochsprache individuell z.B. mit VC++, C# oder Delphi erstellt wurde. Und genau darauf habe ich geantwortet. Wundert mich nur,  dass es noch keiner gemerkt hat.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MW (1 August 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Wundert mich nur,  dass es noch keiner gemerkt hat.


 
Doch, doch, schweift nur wieder alles etwas aus


----------



## Markus (1 August 2008)

Flinn schrieb:


> WinCC ist schon ein vernünftiges Produkt:


 
das dachte ich auch nachdem ich mit dem siemens vertrieb gesprochen habe, ich dachte es auch noch nachdem ich das erste mal entäuscht war nach den ersten eigenen versuchen - ich dachte der fehler lag bei mir. also ab zur siemens schulung, naja da wurde das alles eigentlich nur nochmal bestätigt...



> - Client/Server-Betrieb


naja wer kann das nicht?
was mir gefallen hat war der webnavigator, aber der kann ausser e/a feldern und buttons klicken pratisch nichts! wir haben viele viele tage investiert um über sehr viele umwege und seitenweise skripte den webnavigator dazu zu bringen auf verschiedenen drucken drucken zu lassen...



> - Redundanzpaket


wenn du für softwarelizenzen in etwa soviel ausgeben willst wie für einen 5er bmw mit vollausstattung kannste das gerne machen. ich habe es dann bevorzugt einen reserve pc nebendranzustellen und das ganze auf einer vmware laufen zu lassen, dann muss eben eine stunde ausfall tolleriert werden...



> - User-Archive


die sind voll fürn arsch!
da wurde uns alles mögliche erzählt, in wirklichkeit kann wincc eben doof einen wert nach dem anderen mit trigger in die db knallen, die archivlänge ist statisch.
ich dachte das ein datenbankbassierendes system da mehr kann, varaible structs mit chargendaten archvieren, und nach den kompletten structs suchen und diese anzeigen.

es geht fast, aber nur mit skripten, skripten, skripten....



> - Tag Logging mit guter Perfomance (seit V6.0 allerdings erst)
> - und und und...


 
WAS UND?!
ach du hast die animierten buttons vergessen... 
erzähl mir was neues und nichts was jede billig visu kann!




> Als Endkunde würde ich immer ein Standard-Produkt wählen, dann gibt es gesichterten Support - über lange Zeit. Wählst Du als Endkunde eine selbstgestrickte Visu, dann bist Du von wenigen Leuten abhängig. Das ist ganz großer Mist. Habe solche Fälle kennengelernt. Da werden jetzt 90%-Lösungen, die Programmierer in die Welt gesetzt haben , die schon lange gekündigt haben, nicht mehr weiter bearbeitet und ersetzt durch solide Standard-Produkte - sei es WinCC, InTouch, Citect, RSView oder sonst was. Immerhin hängt die Produktion davon ab.


 
im prinzip sehe ich das auch so, aber inzwischen betrachte ich das anders:

1. wer die ganzen skripte versteht, der versteht auch vb oder c#
2. der code mit den skripten ist zum kotzen, wegen der einschränkungen, in einer richtigen hochsprache stellt das schon mehr dar bzw. ist leserlicher.
3. es gitb vermutlich mehr leute die mit visual studio umgehen können als leute die mit wincc umgehen können.
4. visual studio wird es in ähnlicher form auch in ferner zukunft noch geben, bei wincc glaube ich da nicht dran. irgendwann kommt dann "super-mega-flexible" und hat ein völlig anders projektformat. oder es wird auch diese bescheuerte lizenpolitik von wincc-flexible übernommen die das pflegen von alten projekten praktisch unmöglich macht! (jeder der 2004 und 2005 pc-runtimes draussen hat und auf dem pg die 2007er installiert hat, der weiß von welcher scheisse ich rede... )
5. die ganze skripterei ist einfach murks und hat nichts mit prozesssicherheit zu tun, wie qm schon geschrieben hat kann immer nur ein skript ausgefühert werden, ob und wie lange es ausgefühert wird kann vorher niemand wissen...




Markus: Nichts desto trotz, für eine private Bastellösung, würde ich da auch Interesse daran haben. Aber nicht für mehr.

Gruß
Flinn[/quote]


----------



## Question_mark (3 August 2008)

*WinCc ist für mich obsolete*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> - User-Archive
> 
> die sind voll fürn arsch!
> ...



Aber nicht vergessen, nur immer ein Script nach dem anderen 
Es gibt kostenlose Versionen des MS SQL Server 2005 (und nun auch 2008), da klopft man ein paar SQL Statements (z.B. über ADO aus einer Hochsprache) rein und es funktioniert, versuche diese Funktionalität mal in WinCC *ROFL*
Wir beide haben uns über Dein WinCC-Projekt ja auch schon mal unterhalten, Du hast nur nicht richtig zugehört. Aber ich denke mal, der JOE kann das auch.



			
				Flinn schrieb:
			
		

> Markus: Nichts desto trotz, für eine private Bastellösung, würde ich da auch Interesse daran haben. Aber nicht für mehr.



Dann ist Dir nur entgangen, dass WinCC im heutigen Stand nur eine Bastellösung basierend auf Windows 3.1 ist und in der heutigen Zeit ziemlich obsolete dasteht. Wie schon oben geschrieben, bin ich z.T. auch Anwender von WinCC, solange es darum geht, ganz geradeaus ein paar Daten zu visualisieren und einzugeben ist das Ok, da die Datenanbindung der Prozessvariablen recht einfach ist. 
Wenn der Kunde mehr verlangt, dann kommt halt die Hochsprache zur Anwendung, da kann ich eigentlich alles effektiv realisieren, was in WinCC nur mit Mühe oder gar nicht zu programmieren ist... 
Die Anbindung der Prozessdaten ist in einer Hochsprache etwas aufwändiger, aber im Gegensatz zu WinCC kann ich wenigstens die Funktionalität des Programmes nach den Anforderungen des Kunden realisieren.
Dann darf ich doch mal in diesem Zusammenhang einen (Wunsch)traum an das WinCC Produktmanagement stellen :
Man nehme den neuen Code-Gear Tiburon (bald als Delphi 2009 auf dem Markt), ergänzt ganz einfach die VCL-Komponenten durch eine Anbindung an den Simatic OPC-Server und die mit Abstand weltbeste Visualisierung ist mit geringem Aufwand auf dem Markt ...
Jetzt duck ich mich mal ganz schnell weg, dafür kriege ich bestimmt mächtig Prügel, aber ich stehe zu meiner Meinung.
Und David Intersimone ist bei Code Gear der kompetente Ansprechpartener.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 August 2008)

Haltet ihr es wirklich für gut, alles zu programmieren? Sollte nicht eine gewisse Grundfunktionalität enthalten sein, mit der Standarddinge einfach nur parametriert werden können? Dies ist meines Erachtes zwar in der Erstellung (= Entwicklung und Programmierung ;-)) der Visu etwas aufwändiger, bringt aber nachher den Vorteil, dass manche Dinge einfach und ohne Compiler geändert werden können.


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 August 2008)

hallo,
jeder instandhalter hasst diese alleingänge, egal wie toll diese visu zum erstellungsdatum waren, nach 15 jahren findest du meistens keinen mehr der damit progen kann.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 August 2008)

Genau deshalb denke ich, dass eine Kombination von Parametrieren und der Möglichkeit der Erweiterung mit eigenprogrammierten Komponenten eine gute Lösung darstellen könnte. Und dann sollte auch ein Instandhalter nach 15 Jahren noch Anpassungen vornehmen können.


----------



## Question_mark (3 August 2008)

*Vor- und Nachteile*

Hallo,



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Genau deshalb denke ich, dass eine Kombination von Parametrieren und der Möglichkeit der Erweiterung mit eigenprogrammierten Komponenten eine gute Lösung darstellen könnte.



Einverstanden, solange mir die Visu wenigstens die Freiheiten und Möglichkeiten erlaubt, die ich auch in einer Hochsprache habe. Aber wenn ich mir die (teuer erkauften) WinCC User Archive ansehe, einfach grauenhaft. 
Mein Beispiel mit der Tiburon-Visu war bewusst so provokant gewählt, einfach um aufzuzeigen was möglich ist und was in WinCC besser sein könnte.



			
				Lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> nach 15 jahren findest du meistens keinen mehr der damit progen kann.



Das ist aber bei einer 15 Jahre alten Standard Visu genau so der Fall ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 August 2008)

Die Erweiterungen können ja in einer Hochsprache geschrieben werden. Der Profi (also DU ;-)) kann somit (fast) alles machen. Aber in einer Hochsprache programmieren zu können sollte keine Voraussetzung zur (einfachen) Anpassung der Visu sein.


----------



## Flinn (3 August 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> jeder instandhalter hasst diese alleingänge, egal wie toll diese visu zum erstellungsdatum waren, nach 15 jahren findest du meistens keinen mehr der damit progen kann.


 


Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Die Erweiterungen können ja in einer Hochsprache geschrieben werden. Der Profi (also DU ;-)) kann somit (fast) alles machen. Aber in einer Hochsprache programmieren zu können sollte keine Voraussetzung zur (einfachen) Anpassung der Visu sein.


 
2 Beiträge = 2 x *ACK* = 200 % ACK

Gruß
Flinn


----------



## Question_mark (3 August 2008)

*Produktbrille ???*

Hallo,

@Flinn, 

nimm doch einfach mal die rosarote WinCC Produktbrille ab und lese nochmal durch. 
Der Topic war doch eigentlich : "Was haltet Ihr von eigenen Visus in Hochsprachen". Und meine Visus erstelle ich entweder in WinCC (aber nach Möglichkeit nicht WinCCFlex ) oder in einer Hochsprache . Jedes hat seine Berechtigung, welches Werkzeug ich letztendlich verwende orientiert sich ganz alleine an den Anforderungen des Projektes und des Kunden. Ich muss als Anbieter eine dem Kunden gerechte Lösung anbieten, und auf keinen Fall die Lösung, die mir persönlich am besten gefällt. 
Wenn die Forderung nach WinCC besteht, weil schon geschultes Personal beim Kunden präsent ist, kein Problem...
Bei vielen Kunden sind beim Personal auch sehr gute Kenntnisse in Hochsprachen vorhanden, da kann ich das ganze halt etwas günstiger anbieten. Und mein Argument bei den Serienmaschinen hast Du ja gänzlich ignoriert. Und ausserdem werden nach meiner Erfahrung doch 80% der Visus (egal mit welchem Produkt erstellt), in Ihrem ca. 15-jährigen Lebenszyklus niemals geändert werden (weil die doch so gut programmiert sind ).

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Flinn (3 August 2008)

Hallo Question_mark!

Ich denke, ich habe alles durchgelesen. Nur wenn Markus eine Frage stellt, was man von eigenen Visus in Hochsprachen hält, dann wünscht er sich - denke ich - auch durchaus verschiedene Meinungen. Und ich habe nun einmal eine andere Meinung, die ich auch begründen kann.



Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Flinn,
> 
> nimm doch einfach mal die rosarote WinCC Produktbrille ab und lese nochmal durch.


 
Ich habe keine rosarote Produktbrille. Wir setzen u.a. WinCC, InTouch, Citect, RSView, Zenon, Flexible ein. Nur denke ich, dass man die Aussage "wincc kann nicht wirklich mehr als wincc-flex" nicht so stehen lassen kann.



Question_mark schrieb:


> Der Topic war doch eigentlich : "Was haltet Ihr von eigenen Visus in Hochsprachen".


 
Richtig, genauso habe ich den Topic auch verstanden. Ich halte nicht viel von eigenen Visus in Hochsprachen. Unsere Kunden möchten auch mal Kleinigkeiten selbst ändern. Und wir haben Endkunden, wo eigene Leute sich irgendetwas zusammengestrickt haben (was durchaus Anerkennung verdient, keine Frage), aber keiner mehr ohne intensive Einarbeitungszeit durchblickt. So macht man sich abhängig von wenigen Leuten. Vielleicht habt Ihr andere Kunden, da habe ich kein Problem mit.



Question_mark schrieb:


> Und meine Visus erstelle ich entweder in WinCC (aber nach Möglichkeit nicht WinCCFlex ) oder in einer Hochsprache . Jedes hat seine Berechtigung, welches Werkzeug ich letztendlich verwende orientiert sich ganz alleine an den Anforderungen des Projektes und des Kunden. Ich muss als Anbieter eine dem Kunden gerechte Lösung anbieten, und auf keinen Fall die Lösung, die mir persönlich am besten gefällt.
> Wenn die Forderung nach WinCC besteht, weil schon geschultes Personal beim Kunden präsent ist, kein Problem...
> Bei vielen Kunden sind beim Personal auch sehr gute Kenntnisse in Hochsprachen vorhanden, da kann ich das ganze halt etwas günstiger anbieten.


 
Da stimme ich Dir zu. Nur haben wir halt wohl unterschiedliche Kunden.



Question_mark schrieb:


> Und mein Argument bei den Serienmaschinen hast Du ja gänzlich ignoriert. Und ausserdem werden nach meiner Erfahrung doch 80% der Visus (egal mit welchem Produkt erstellt), in Ihrem ca. 15-jährigen Lebenszyklus niemals geändert werden (weil die doch so gut programmiert sind ).


 
Wir machen keine Serienmaschinen, sondern nur Sonderlösungen. Und diese Sonderlösungen leben alle, vor allem Anlagen im Bereich "Forschung+Entwicklung".

Viele Grüße
Flinn


----------



## Question_mark (3 August 2008)

*Soll ich mal ein Angebot machen ??*

Hallo,



			
				Flinn schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht habt Ihr andere Kunden, da habe ich kein Problem mit.


Ich habe da auch kein Problem mit..



			
				Flinn schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich habe nun einmal eine andere Meinung,


Die gestehe ich Dir auch gerne zu, aber wir sind uns doch darüber einig, dass wir beide das ganze Thema aus sehr unterschiedlichen (nein, eher gegensätzlichen) Blickwinkeln betrachten, oder ?  
Und ich denke mal, Du hast noch nicht verstanden, dass was für mich gut und angemessen ist, noch lange nicht Deiner Sichtweise entspricht ... und genauso viceversa  



			
				Flinn schrieb:
			
		

> vor allem Anlagen im Bereich "Forschung+Entwicklung".



Na dann ist so einiges klar, Budget bis zum Anschlag, keine Rechtfertigung bei Misserfolg erforderlich, wenn da mal ein paar 100k Euronen vernichtet werden  
Soll ich mal ein Angebot machen ??? 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (3 August 2008)

*Eine Frage des Budgets ....*

Hallo,



			
				Flinn schrieb:
			
		

> Nur denke ich, dass man die Aussage "wincc kann nicht wirklich mehr als wincc-flex" nicht so stehen lassen kann.



Damit jetzt keiner auf falsche Gedanken kommt, diese Aussage stammt nicht von mir. Allerdings kostet so eine WinCC CS für schlappe 8 Kilo Euronen etwas mehr als eine für null Euro per Inet ladbare Version vom Visual Studio 2008, irgendwo passt das Verhältnis Preis/Leistung nicht mehr. Aber wenn das Budget kein Limit hat, ist das ja auch Ok ...

Gruß


----------



## vierlagig (3 August 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Visual Studio 2008



express ...

aber ansonsten hast du natürlich recht und dem lori sein einwand mit den instandhaltern ist auch irgendwie, naja, was heulen die denn ständig rum, hätten sie mal was vernünftiges gelernt!

ich bleib dabei: wenn eine hochsprachenlösung dann so, dass mindestens, so wie QM es macht, der quellcode mitgeliefert wird, dieser struktur hat und in der sprache des auftraggebers oder englisch kommentiert ist. entwicklung und nutzen müssen im gesunden verhältnis für AG und AN stehen (siehe serienmaschinen, mein erster post in diesem thread) ...

wenn activeX-objekte in visu-systeme ála wincc, rsview, bla eingebunden werden, hätte ich zu diesen auch gern den quellcode - danke!

aber sone visu muß mal entwickelt werden


----------



## Question_mark (4 August 2008)

*Bitte kein OCX ..*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> wenn activeX-objekte in visu-systeme ála wincc,



Also die OCX-en in WinCC, absolut der Lachschlager ....
Die Technik kommt aus dem vorigen Jahrtausend, MS hat sogar sein VB 6 derart verbogen, um mit Kunstgriffen VB die Fähigkeit zur Integration von Active-X Objekten zu verleihen. Und die Anwender von VB <= Version 6 derart zu verprellen, dass die VB6 Anwender Ihren in jahrelanger Arbeit erstellten Programmcode wegwerfen konnten, .Net heisst der neuer Hype .
Und mit einem Active-X Object schiebe ich Dir jede beliebige Malware auf Deinen PC ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## seeba (4 August 2008)

Mein Ziel ist es eine Basis für eigene Visualisierungen anzubieten. Einfache Sachen sind ohne Programmierkentnisse machbar. Es gibt einen Editor für die Datenbasis, hier können Variablen, Archive und Meldungen verwaltet werden. Die Visualisierung wird in eine der Express Editions erstellt. Der Benutzer kann einfach die HMI Controls rüberziehen und mit den Variablen aus der Datenbank verknüpfen. Will er komplexere Sachen, beispielweise zur BDE, machen, kann er dennoch in C#, VB oder C++ programmieren. So sieht es teilweise schon aus und soll es dann mal aussenen, wenn ich bloß mehr Zeit hätte.


----------



## pvbrowser (4 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> pvbrowser wäre noch so ein kandidat ... wobei der schnellstart da nicht wirklich einfach ist ... also vielleicht doch einfach eine hochsprache deiner wahl, libnodave oder AGlink von delta - bekommst du ja beide hier supportet  - und ab gehter



Es wäre schön, wenn mal jemand von euch, der C/C++ kann, mal einen Erfahrungsbericht mit http://pvbrowser.org schreiben könnte.
Denn ich möchte es nicht so da stehen lassen, dass "der schnellstart da nicht wirklich einfach ist".


----------



## Flinn (4 August 2008)

Tach auch!



Question_mark schrieb:


> Allerdings kostet so eine WinCC CS für schlappe 8 Kilo Euronen etwas mehr als eine für null Euro per Inet ladbare Version vom Visual Studio 2008, irgendwo passt das Verhältnis Preis/Leistung nicht mehr. Aber wenn das Budget kein Limit hat, ist das ja auch Ok ...
> Gruß


 
Budget ohne Limit wäre super, ist leider nicht so...



Question_mark schrieb:


> Die gestehe ich Dir auch gerne zu, aber wir sind uns doch darüber einig, dass wir beide das ganze Thema aus sehr unterschiedlichen (nein, eher gegensätzlichen) Blickwinkeln betrachten, oder ?


 
Stimmt! Umso besser wird das Thema beleuchtet...



Question_mark schrieb:


> Und ich denke mal, Du hast noch nicht verstanden, dass was für mich gut und angemessen ist, noch lange nicht Deiner Sichtweise entspricht ... und genauso viceversa


 
Doch, doch, ich verstehe Dich schon. Habe es Dir nur noch nicht gesagt...

Eine schöne Woche wünscht
Flinn


----------



## MW (5 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> aber ansonsten hast du natürlich recht und dem lori sein einwand mit den instandhaltern ist auch irgendwie, naja, was heulen die denn ständig rum, hätten sie mal was vernünftiges gelernt!
> 
> ich bleib dabei: wenn eine hochsprachenlösung dann so, dass mindestens, so wie QM es macht, der quellcode mitgeliefert wird, dieser struktur hat und in der sprache des auftraggebers oder englisch kommentiert ist. entwicklung und nutzen müssen im gesunden verhältnis für AG und AN stehen (siehe serienmaschinen, mein erster post in diesem thread) ...


 
dazu erstmal *ACK*, aber es ist halt nur sehr (extrem) selten ((eigene Erfahrungen)) der Fall das Hersteller ihre Quellcodes mitliefern und in manchen fällen bekommt man als Ihler (oder auch Programmierer der in der Anlage was ändern muss) Probleme wenn mal was an solchen Visu´s geändert werden muss.

Denn was soll man machen wenn der Hersteller der Maschine von der Bildfläche verschwunden ist, unkooperativ ist oder einfach mal auf die schnelle keine freien Resourcen hat und man schnell mal ne kleinigkeit ändern will ???


----------



## Markus (8 August 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> im forum bin ich darauf gestossen, das hört sich nicht übel an: http://www.visiwin.de/software/


 

also ich hatte gestern einen vertriebler da.

hier mal meine meinung:

das ding hat mit den vorgefertigten komponenten in etwa den funktionsumfang von wincc. mit dem unterschied das man alles weitere was mit den vorgefertigten sachen nicht geht eben in c# oder vb selber machen kann.


vorteile:
- sehr flexible und fast alles machbar wegen der hochsprachen


nachteile:

- variablen können nicht indirekt adressiert werden, lediglich multiplexen ist möglich, da brauche ich aber dann für jeden "indirekten zugriff" einen powertag.

- preis! die größte version der entwicklungsumgebung (vergleichbar mit wincc) kostet schlappe 5k, dazu kommen noch 800 für visual studio in das die ganze sache integriert wird.
die preise für die rt-lizenzen liegen etwas über denen von wincc bzw. wincc-flexible.

- lizenpolitik - die ist noch kranker wie die von siemens. im prinzip gibt es usb-dongels oder hardwaregebundene lizenzdateien (mac-adresse)
also ich für meinen teil will im industrieellen umfeld beides nicht haben, meinetwegen noch an einem leistandpc, aber sicher nicht an jedem 5,7" bedienpanel! der usb-dongle wird irgendwann geklaut weil ihn irgendwer für einen usb-stick hält, die lizenzdatei mit mac-adresse muss man sich erst mal wieder besorgen wenn zwischen weihnachten und neujahr oder in 15jahren was ist...
beide lösungen ein absolutes NOGO!
auch für das projektierungssystem ibt es diese möglichkeiten, aber einen usb dongle will ich da nicht haben, meinetwegen noch am büro pc, aber sicher nicht am laptop mit dem ich auf der ganezn welt im dreck liege. und wenn ich mir mindestend alle zwei jahre ein neues laptop hole, dann habe ich auch jedesmal das problem mit der mac-lizenzdatei, der vertriebler sah da ein problem, immerhin könne man uns ja nicht ohne weiteres jedesmal eine andere liezendatei machen - wie wollen wir garantieren das der alte laptop mit der software nicht weiterverwendet wird?

also ich hatte schon genug probleme mit dem licensemanger von siemens, und ich bin schon oft froh gewesen das es den einen oder anderen crack gibt, sonst wäre ich nämlich unverichteter dine wieder heimgeflogen. also wenn es für die ganzen siemens programme keine cracks geben würde, dann würde ich mir die vermutlich auch nicht mehr kaufen.


auch wenn ich nur einen vorteil genannt ahben, so ist dieser schon sehr gewichtig - meiner meineung nach.

aber:

alles was wir wollen lässt sich mit den vorgefertigten elementen nicht erschlagen, es müssten dann immer anpassugnen und änderungen auf codeebene gemacht werden bzw. die controlls müssten selbstr geschrieben werden.
dann mache ich es sowieso schon in vb oder c# - in diesem fall sind die relativ hohen kosten für entwicklungsumgebung und rt-lizenzen meiner meinung ach nicht mehr gerechtfertigt für den dann nur noch relativ gerigen zugewinn an komfort.

also bei uns wird es wohl kein viswinn geben.

wir bleiben bei wincc und wincc-flex, streben aber eine lösung in richtugn visual studio an.


meiner meinung nach das perfekteste.

1. es gibt sicher mehr leute die mit visual-studio umgehen können als alle leute von allen anderen visualisierungssystemen zusammen

2. die software kann sich jeder einfach besorgen

wichtig ist auch in diesem fall das dem kunden der quelltext ausgeliefert wird. in dem fall ist das meiner meinung nach die optimalste lösung.


----------



## seeba (8 August 2008)

@Markus: Hast du meine PN nicht gelesen?


----------



## Ralle (8 August 2008)

seeba schrieb:


> @Markus: Hast du meine PN nicht gelesen?



Sag mal Seeba, wieso, kann ich nicht auf deinen Scada-Link zugreifen?

Error 403 - Forbidden


----------



## seeba (8 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sag mal Seeba, wieso, kann ich nicht auf deinen Scada-Link zugreifen?
> 
> Error 403 - Forbidden


Alles weg.  Ne, ich komm momentan nicht so recht voran. Hoffentlich hab ich bald wieder etwas Zeit.


----------



## Ralle (8 August 2008)

seeba schrieb:


> Alles weg.  Ne, ich komm momentan nicht so recht voran. Hoffentlich hab ich bald wieder etwas Zeit.



Ja das hoffe ich auch ! Da ich hauptsächlich mit Delphi7 progge fehlt mir ein wenig der Überblick mit Visual C ...
Aber das kann (muß) sich ja noch ändern.


----------



## seeba (8 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja das hoffe ich auch ! Da ich hauptsächlich mit Delphi7 progge fehlt mir ein wenig der Überblick mit Visual C ...
> Aber das kann (muß) sich ja noch ändern.


Magst du mir helfen?


----------



## Ralle (8 August 2008)

seeba schrieb:


> Magst du mir helfen?



Das Problem, ich hab noch keine Ahnung von MS-Programmierumgebungen, aber im Prinzip "Ja". Mal sehen, was sich ergibt, momentan ist gerade Codesys an der Reihe, da muß mal der Stand des Wissens verzehnfacht werden. Aber das ist nicht viel, von 1% auf 10% ist immer noch rel. einfach !


----------



## vierlagig (19 Juli 2011)

ich möchte an dieser stelle gern meine meinung von 2008 widerrufen...

mittlerweile sind drei jahre ins land gegangen, in der zwischenzeit habe ich mich intensivst mit anwendungsentwicklung (konsole, service, windows forms, silverlight) auseinandersetzen dürfen und widerspreche meinem

"etwas für liebhaber" mit einem entschlossenen "wenn man es kann!"

...wenn man es kann und die ressourcen hat, kann man sich eine schöne eigene datenbasis schaffen und diese datenbasis bis aufs verrecken nicht ausnutzen - mittlerweile komm ich morgens ins büro und ich habe einen sack voll ideen für jene silverlight-darstellung, diesen windows-service und spezielle windows form ... visualisierung in hochsprache ist vorallem eins: ein riesiger spielplatz! aber mit dem richtigen (und wichtigen) umgang mit strukturen (und dokumentation!) kann man individuelle bedürfnisse befriedigen und anderen genau diese bedürfnisse einreden...

(zum hintergrund: libnodave ging an mir vorüber, s7.net ist in den meisten fällen mittel der wahl, bißchen opc, bißchen dde um fremdsysteme anzuzapfen, .net in c#, ms sql ... mehr braucht es nicht um zu visualisieren/alamieren/befehlen ...)


----------



## SoftMachine (19 Juli 2011)

Hallo,



vierlagig schrieb:


> ich möchte an dieser stelle gern meine meinung von 2008 widerrufen...
> ... visualisierung in hochsprache ist vorallem eins: ein *riesiger spielplatz*! aber mit dem richtigen (und wichtigen) umgang mit strukturen (und dokumentation!) kann man* individuelle bedürfnisse befriedigen* und *anderen genau diese bedürfnisse einreden*...


 
...und bei deinem nächsten Arbeitgeberwechsel beisst sich dein Nachfolger wieder die Zähne aus ..

gruss


----------



## vierlagig (19 Juli 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ganz sicher nicht, man erlernt dokumentationstechniken wenn man yEd, ein wiki, svn und // zur verfügung hat!


----------



## SoftMachine (20 Juli 2011)

hallo 4L 

Bei yEd haste aber erst im Januar dieses Jahres auf der ct´-CD geschmökert, oder..?
Und was war davor ..

Und zu SVn habe ich folgendes gefunden...

Die Abkürzung SVN steht für:
Slowenien nach ISO 3166
Satzung der Vereinten Nationen
Sozialversicherungsnummer
Space Vehicle Number, die fortlaufende Nummer der GPS-Satelliten
Strukturiertes Vererbungsnetz


Aber mal im Ernst:
sicher kannst du mit deinen speziellen (und sicherlich auch guten und sehr Pfiffigen) Lösungen deine Aufgabenstellungen sicher ganz gezielt erledigen, aber für den Rest der Automatisierer ist es brauchbarer, auf bestehenden Standards aufzusetzen.
Da sind in diesem Forum hier wohl WinDoof und S. vorherrschend, so isses...:!:

Es ist Unfug, anderen "genau diese Bedürfnisse einreden" (Zitat) zu wollen...

Aber nicht´s für ungut...

Gruss

P.S. Ich kann lesen ...


----------



## thomass5 (20 Juli 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist Unfug, anderen "genau diese Bedürfnisse einreden" (Zitat) zu wollen...
> ...


Es kann dir doch nichts besseres pasieren als das sich jemand genau deine Bedürfnisse einreden lässt ;-) . 

Thomas


----------



## SoftMachine (20 Juli 2011)

Hi Thomas,


LOL    *ROFL*

Gruss


----------



## bike (20 Juli 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> ...auf bestehenden Standards aufzusetzen.
> Da sind in diesem Forum hier wohl WinDoof und S. vorherrschend, so isses...:!:



Welche Standards? 
Wenn du WInCC bzw flex meinst, da kann sich auch jeder austoben in der Art, dass andere sich sauschwer tun weiter zu machen.

Ich denke die Automatisierung ändert sich und man muss etwas tun und haben, dass sich von anderen unterscheidet.

Daher hat eine eigene Entwicklung sehr wohl seine Berechtigung.


bike


----------



## marlob (20 Juli 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> hallo 4L
> 
> Bei yEd haste aber erst im Januar dieses Jahres auf der ct´-CD geschmökert, oder..?
> Und was war davor ..
> ...


Im Februar 2008 kannte man yEd hier im Forum auch schon
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=121044&postcount=24



SoftMachine schrieb:


> Und zu SVn habe ich folgendes gefunden...
> 
> Die Abkürzung SVN steht für:
> Slowenien nach ISO 3166
> ...


Der erste Link bei google, und der zweite, dritte usw. findet genau das richtige
http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy&h...gc.r_pw.&fp=2979159621c8a806&biw=1187&bih=659
Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, das du weisst was gemeint ist


----------



## pvbrowser (20 Juli 2011)

> Welche Standards ?

- Programmiersprache
C/C++ bzw. Lua als Scriptsprache

- für Bilder
jpg, png bei Bitmapgrafik
svg bei Vektorgrafik
dxf, dwf für Integration von CAD Zeichnungen

- Kommunikation
TCP, ssh, http://, pv://
Modbus, PROFIBUS, Ethernet/IP, Siemens S7 Protokoll, EIB/KNX, OPC XML/DA ...
Gateways für Protokolle

- Betriebssysteme
Linux, Windows, OS-X, und auch Android für Client

- Dateiformate
XML viele Anwendungsbereiche
CSV für Tabellen
PDF, HTML für Dokumentation
INI Dateien wie von Windows gewohnt

- Programmierumgebung
qt creator, qmake, make, bash, git, doxygen

- Mehrsprachigkeit
UTF-8, i18n

...

Siehe: http://pvbrowser.org


----------



## pvbrowser (20 Juli 2011)

> Welche Standards ?
noch vergessen.

- Datenbanken
SQL, alle gängigen Datenbanken

- Lizenz
GPL, LGPL ...
jedenfalls nicht proprietär


----------



## SoftMachine (20 Juli 2011)

hallo zusammen,

denke, jede Meinung hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung, wie sonst hätten sich die heutigen "Standards" sonst entwickeln können ?

aber hier wurde bereits gesagt, was ich meine:


Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Haltet ihr es wirklich für gut, alles zu programmieren? Sollte nicht eine gewisse *Grundfunktionalität* enthalten sein, mit der *Standarddinge einfach nur parametriert werden* können? Dies ist meines Erachtes zwar in der Erstellung (= Entwicklung und Programmierung ) der Visu etwas aufwändiger, bringt aber nachher den Vorteil, dass manche Dinge einfach und ohne Compiler geändert werden können.


 

und hier, naja, ich weiss es nicht zu beschreiben... *<:roll:>*



vierlagig schrieb:


> .... aber ansonsten hast du natürlich recht und dem lori sein *einwand mit den instandhaltern* ist auch irgendwie, naja,* was heulen die denn ständig rum, hätten sie mal was vernünftiges gelernt!*


 
also bleib´ich dabei:



SoftMachine schrieb:


> ... aber für den Rest der Automatisierer ist es brauchbarer, auf bestehenden Standards aufzusetzen...


 

Grüsse


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juli 2011)

wärst du 2008 schon registriert gewesen hättest du es evtl. in den richtigen kontext stellen können - ich meine mein, von dir aus dem zusammenhang gerissene zitat - schließlich war ich damals auch instandhalter...

ferner galt auch da schon meine signatur...

und wo wir gerade sind: was soll mir deine signatur sagen?


zum thema: das von rainer angesprochene z.B. control kann man sich an die eigenen bedürfnisse angepasst erstellen, ändern, vervielfältigen, modifizieren... in summe also viel mehr möglichkeiten als ein winCC flex control bietet...

was mich darüber hinaus wundert: welche "standards" meinst du? pvbrowser hat doch schon eine schöne gegenliste aufgemacht


----------



## SoftMachine (20 Juli 2011)

Hallo



vierlagig schrieb:


> ... wärst du 2008 schon registriert gewesen hättest du es evtl. in den richtigen kontext stellen können - ich meine mein, von dir aus dem zusammenhang gerissene zitat - schließlich war ich damals auch instandhalter...


 
...kann sein, 2008 war ich wohl noch nicht alt genug... 
...aber sorry, tut mir leid, wenn ich den Kontext nicht verstanden habe... 



vierlagig schrieb:


> und wo wir gerade sind: was soll mir deine signatur sagen?


... dir nichts, die kommt aus der Foil-/Paper-Industrie...
... aber wenn ich schon mal dabei bin: sorry, ich werde sie ändern...

aber dennoch wie bereits gesagt:
Lieber bestehende Grundfunktionen nutzen, wo später auch jeder was weg- oder hinzuparametrieren kann, als alles programmieren zu müssen...

Grüsse


----------



## bike (20 Juli 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Lieber bestehende Grundfunktionen nutzen, wo später auch jeder was weg- oder hinzuparametrieren kann, als alles programmieren zu müssen...



Wie soll sich dann eine Maschine oder Anlage von einer anderen unterscheiden?
Wenn jeder das selbe mit den selben Entwicklungsumgebungen macht?

Also wir haben eine eigene Visualisierung geschrieben, die gut beim Kunden ankommt und uns von anderen unterscheidet.


 bike


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juli 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> ...kann sein, 2008 war ich wohl noch nicht alt genug...
> [...]
> aber dennoch wie bereits gesagt:
> Lieber bestehende Grundfunktionen nutzen, wo später auch jeder was weg- oder hinzuparametrieren kann, als alles programmieren zu müssen...
> ...



wenn du noch so jung bist, dann solltest du deinen horizont nicht schon jetzt verschließen.
2008 stand ich auch auf einem standpunkt, ja, aber ich habe durch die intensive auseinandersetzung damit meinen horizont erweitern können - wünsche dir zumindest, dass du nicht dein ganzes berufsleben lang immer wieder die ausgetrampelten pfade lang gehen mußt. das wird schnell langweilig und frustrierend...


----------



## Markus (20 Juli 2011)

also nachdem ich 2008 den tread erstellt habe will ich mal unseren aktuellen stand der dinge darstellen...

ich war anfangs SEHR vorsichtig.
grundsätzlich habe ich ein problem mit "selbsgemachtem" oder "nicht so verbreiteten visualisierungen" und bin ein großer fürsprecher für standards und parametrierfähige systemen.

ausgelöst wurde das umdenken als wir von wincc 6.2 BITTER entäuscht wurden! das ding kann funktionell nict wirklich viel mehr als protool oder wincc-flex

die begrenzungen z.b. bei reports oder archiven sind geradezu lächerlich - stand 2008.

man kann über die standardcontrols hinaus sicher einiges mit scripten lösen, aber irgendwann ist man beim scrpiten an einem punkt wo man sich sagt: "wieso nehme ich nicht gleich ne vernünftige hochsprache mit der ich das mit 10% der codezeilen wesentlich besser lösen kann und spar mir 10tausende euronen lizenzkosten... und ich bin "FREI" weil ich eine mächtige entwicklungsumgebung habe...

gegenargument:
wer soll das verstehen, pflegen, erweitern, warten?

überlegung:
ich bin mir sicher dass es auf dieser welt ein mehrstelliges vielfaches an leuten gibt die sich mit visualstudio auskennen als mit wincc & co... was also ist industriestandard? welche software kann jederzeit von jedem als expressversion kostenlos aus dem & co? hat ebensoviel mehr entwicklung auf dem gebiet? und kommt immer mehr in den bereich automatisierung? und ist bei inovativen steuerungsherstellern wie beckhoff schon immer haus und hof lieferant und überaupt die basis für alles...

DAS IST MEHR STANDARD UND OFFENHEIT ALS ALLES ANDERE ZUSAMMEN!!!

gut die bunten bildchen oben sind das eine, aber beim datenhandling und der kommunikation siehts anders aus...

unsere lösung sieht im grundsatz so aus:

es gibt eine hardprogrammierte "blackbox" die mit steuerungen, datenbanken, erp-systemen,... kommunizieren kann.
all das ist aber parametrierbar.

die visu darüber kann delphi, vb, html, flash oder in unserem fall silverlight sein. die kann sich jeder frei zusammenbauen wie er will...

wir treiben das ding jetzt schon seid zwei jahren sehr ersthaft, da entwickeln einige leute dran und wir kaufen auch entsprechnde profis zu.

erste projekte laufen im produktiveinsatz, mit rund 20 sps und webbasierenden mehrplatzsystemen... keine hausautomatisierungen sondern gestandene firmen!


das teil ist absolut sexy! 

die wunschliste und die todoliste ist noch lang!
einen kleinen einblick in die mächtigkeit haben wir auf dem forentreffen bei mir ja demonstriert...

wenn es andere leute/firmen gibt die gemeinsam mit uns auf dieser basis entwickeln wollen, dann meldet euch gerne bei mir! wir haben schon einige erfahrungen gesammelt und einiges vorzuzeigen.
das ganze mal zu vertreiben ist derzeit nicht geplant, dafür sind wir nicht aufgestellt, aber aber an jointventures im bereich entwicklung sind wir durchaus interesiert!


----------



## SoftMachine (21 Juli 2011)

Hi Markus,

danke für deine Meinung ! 
Werd´jetzt erstmal drüber schlafen, über diesen "3-Jahres-Thread" !  

gruss


----------



## Voxe (21 Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich schreibe in dieses alte Thema auch noch einmal rein.

Ich wurde vielleicht dazu erzogen, aus den gegebenen Mitteln das Beste zu machen (günstig und gut = funktionell). Heisst die eigene Visu, ist die Beste, für den Fall das Hochsprachenkenntnisse vorhanden sind. Handelt es sich um kleine und einzelne Dinge. Dann nicht. Dann lieber etwas erprobtes nutzen. Aber da sind wir wieder beim Preis.

Wir haben für unsere Self-Made-Visu auch eine gewisse Black-Box, das ist allerdings, Software. Diese kann mit einem *.ini-File und mit einem Daten.txt-File gefüttert werden. Desweiteren müssen gewisse Definitionen eingehalten werden.

Bei der Frage, irgendwann kennt sich da keiner mehr aus. Kann ich nur antworten. Das Ding war "Quick an Dirty" bzw. nicht dokumentiert und der Chef hat nicht aufgepasst.

Gruß, Voxe


----------

